# Best glaze and wax?



## Georgia SH (Jul 25, 2015)

What glaze and wax would you recommend for metallic black? Looking for the glossiest finish if possible? Have read good reviews on PB Black Hole and Prima Amigo but still on the fence, I'd ideally like something that is fairly easy to apply by hand as I haven't yet bought a DA. 

Also would like some recommendations of the best buffing microfibres and applicator pads.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

My son and i used poorboys black hole and 2 coats of dodo juice blue velvet on his Metalic black peugeot topped with done and dusted.
We used meguires ultimate polish before the black hole as it added extra gloss.
All can be applied by hand.
We used the G3 applicator pads available at Halfords and edgeless microfibre cloths from saverschoice uk which are superb


----------



## Georgia SH (Jul 25, 2015)

bigalc said:


> My son and i used poorboys black hole and 2 coats of dodo juice blue velvet on his Metalic black peugeot topped with done and dusted.
> We used meguires ultimate polish before the black hole as it added extra gloss.
> All can be applied by hand.
> We used the G3 applicator pads and edgeless microfibre cloths from savers choice uk which are superb


That's great, thanks for the advice!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Britemax Blackmax is awesome in dark colours as glaze -pre was cleanser and Nanolex Nano one is a fantastic AIO..I love the Mitchell and King Armour as a wax and Britemax Vantage is fantastic too..For buffing towels of high quality just try the MF Madness..yellow fellow is a cracking towel..For application of waxes or pre cleaners -glazes I use the ZAINO tri foam


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Black car? It has to be v7 and black light.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

CG EZ Creme Glaze and Victoria Concours Wax extremly easy to apply and remove .
I prefer Glaze + Sealant on metallic black and apply wax later after first wash 
EZ Creme and Menzerna Power lock will be great combo .


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Prima Amigo is epic. I follow with Angelwax Desireable for a durable finish or BMD Sirius for the ultimate wet look!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't think the final version has been decided on yet but this might be up your street when it is...no glaze used so saving yourself a few quid 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=361374

Auto Finesse Wax Mate are perfect for application and I use an edgeless MF from a company that are not forum sponsors so bit unfair to give details out openly.

Edit...seems I'm a fibber on two counts...

I used .50 Cal Filler Glaze after a maintenance wash earlier this month and I think one of the buffing towels in the pics is an Uber from Serious Performance.

Sorry


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Try meguiars nxt wax with bouncers satsuma rock that will blow you away on the gloss factor.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

if you want flake pop go for af rejuvenate, af ultra glaze and af spirit wax or bouncers check the fleck which is cheaper  topped up either with bouncers done and dusted is awesome and brings out the flake a little more.
applicators. af wax mate for wax and black side of flexipads tri foam for glaze, for rejuvenate i use the white side of the tri foam for a bit more cut.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

blackfire wet diamond,topped with wolfgang fuzion,flake will be staring at you its that popping


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Hmmmmm glaze.....smaze

Serious performance paint cleaner used with mf applicator followed by bmd Taurus on a waxmate

Not a fan of fillers at all......save up and get the da no substitute for it really


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

you better try to find a sample of ANY glaze and see if it's doing the job for you.

there was (and are) a lot of threads where glazes do nothing..


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

+1 for Britemax Blackmax.


----------



## Georgia SH (Jul 25, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> Don't think the final version has been decided on yet but this might be up your street when it is...no glaze used so saving yourself a few quid
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=361374
> 
> ...


Looking forward to getting my hands on that wax! Love the liquid finish on black cars, it looks so glossy.


----------



## Georgia SH (Jul 25, 2015)

Ljh1991 said:


> Black car? It has to be v7 and black light.


Would you recommend applying a wax over Black Light?


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Another for PB BH here, followed by Bouncers Salute the fruit :thumb:
Here's a pic of my XJS after an application of both.


----------



## Georgia SH (Jul 25, 2015)

chefy said:


> Another for PB BH here, followed by Bouncers Salute the fruit :thumb:
> Here's a pic of my XJS after an application of both.


Looks awesome. Love the colour


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

chefy said:


> Another for PB BH here, followed by Bouncers Salute the fruit :thumb:
> Here's a pic of my XJS after an application of both.


Love the colour. That really is STUNNING!:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

that looks awesome man  lovin' it!


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I really want to believe in glazes, but the few I have tried have left me disappointed. Maybe because I have used on machine finished paint work?
Sip gets rave reviews from a few sources ( not just this forum) auto balm (not the easiest to work with)did leave a decent finish on my sapphire black. Both cheap:thumb: pick a wax that ticks your boxes, doesn't have to be expensive either. :thumb:


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Ljh1991 said:


> Love the colour. That really is STUNNING!:thumb:


Thanks for the nice comments :thumb: colour is Kingfisher Blue, most peeps say but its green ?
Funny colour really, when its in the garage / in the shade, but in the sunlight it does look like the kingfisher bird, sort of shimmering, bluey green !


----------



## Georgia SH (Jul 25, 2015)

chefy said:


> Thanks for the nice comments :thumb: colour is Kingfisher Blue, most peeps say but its green ?
> Funny colour really, when its in the garage / in the shade, but in the sunlight it does look like the kingfisher bird, sort of shimmering, bluey green !


I think that's swung it for PB Black Hole for me. My Fiesta is Panther Black but it needs a bit of TLC as it doesn't look like it's been cleaned much other than a bucket and sponge job. I can get a lot of my kit from work (I work for AS) but don't want to use exclusively AS products. I shouldn't really be saying that as they're pretty damn good.:lol:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

+2 for Britemax Blackmax


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Another here for Blackmax - with the added advantage when applied by machine that it can remove minor swirls / wash marring very well too :thumb:


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Black Hole is the most disappointing product that I've used. Did nothing to the finish compared with Prima Amigo. Raven did a neat test on black hole and prima amigo. Just found it here.

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=250176


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Georgia SH said:


> I think that's swung it for PB Black Hole for me. My Fiesta is Panther Black but it needs a bit of TLC as it doesn't look like it's been cleaned much other than a bucket and sponge job. I can get a lot of my kit from work (I work for AS) but don't want to use exclusively AS products. I shouldn't really be saying that as they're pretty damn good.:lol:


You're bound to get varying opinions, that's a given !
But, as you can see, PB BH worked a treat on my XJS :thumb:, but, there was a LOT of other prep done before I used B H, so, as they say, its ALL in the prep


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

" I can get a lot of my kit from work (I work for AS)."

Standby for numerous proposals of marriage :wave:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Hunty said:


> Black Hole is the most disappointing product that I've used. Did nothing to the finish compared with Prima Amigo. Raven did a neat test on black hole and prima amigo. Just found it here.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=250176


have to agree BH is know where near as good as Amigo. On a good prep car, amigo still adds to the finish


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i havnt used it but can i add cg blacklight? lol


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i havnt used it but can i add cg blacklight? lol


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:doublesho


----------



## Georgia SH (Jul 25, 2015)

suds said:


> " I can get a lot of my kit from work (I work for AS)."
> 
> Standby for numerous proposals of marriage :wave:


Haha it has its pros but I never thought marriage proposals would be one of them!


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hunty said:


> Black Hole is the most disappointing product that I've used. Did nothing to the finish compared with Prima Amigo. Raven did a neat test on black hole and prima amigo. Just found it here.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=250176


I was about to Link Ravens post. I also agree after using both that Amigo is far better.


----------

